# BFN – feeling low



## Mini Me (May 10, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I just needed to write down how I'm feeling, in the hope that it will make me feel a bit better. My DH and I had a negative result to our first ICSI cycle on new years eve and strange as it may sound I think it's only just hit me! Tonight is the first time I've _really_ cried    and now I can't stop!! I've been so upbeat and positive, putting on such a brave face that I think even I believed everything was okay. I've been trying so hard to focus on the future but the reality is that we won't be able to try again until much later in the year - I feel so totally helpless! ... I've gone from feeling fine to utterly depressed in just a few hours, has anyone else suffered from an extreme delayed reaction like this? I have no idea what to do with myself, I can't see how I will feel any better until we are in a position to start another treatment.

We have appealed to our local PCT in the hope that we may get more funding but I'm struggling to take comfort in this as it's yet another uncertainty.

I'm so sorry to be so miserable,
thanks for listening xxxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

sorry no words of wisdom hun   i hope you manage to get more funding 

pam xx


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey mini me ..... i know how you feel sweetie. With our first treatment we got a BFN and it didnt sink in for a couple of months when i cryed and cryed .... how to move on, well it does help to talk. Can you get yourself to some counciling ? My GP sorted some out for me with an IVF specialist. Had abotu 6 sessions with her and knowing i was being listened to really did help. You and hubby need to be strong together so make time for each other ... we installed a larger bath so we could talk in the bath together and i have to say its been a life saveer and marriage maker ...

We were always told the first treatment is abotu getting the drugs right, the 2nd is to make your body ready for pergnancy and not reject it and the 3rd for it to happen ...... this was how it was for me anyway but i know everyone is different. push yoru PCT and dont take no for an answer .... we also wrote to our MP who pushed the PCT and oh surprise surprise we were at the top of the list for NHS funding, theres a surprise !!!!!!!!

Just dont give up hope, get support from FF and find someone to talk to..... just ask your GP for help ...

Sending you huge   and really hope things get easier for you .....

Love and luck, daisy xxx


----------

